# Family Affairs



## Raghos (10. Oktober 2013)

Tacho.

Ich habe mir vorgenommen eine Gilde von und für Familien zu gründen. Ich selbst bin Familienvater (der große ist 8 Jahre alt, der kleine gerade 16 Monate) und weiß daher sehr gut, wie schwierig es sein kann WoW unterzubringen - vor allem, wenn man noch andere Hobbies hat ... und eventuell sogar einen Job  !!!

Im Vordergrund steht der Spielspaß und das gemeinsame Daddeln. Ich möchte in der Gilde jedem das bieten, wonach ihm der Sinn steht. Geplant sind Features wie Level-Stop-Gruppe(n), Raids, PvP ... Also für jeden was dabei ^^

Ich möchte allerdings auch darauf hinweisen, dass es natürlich *NICHT* zwingend notwendig ist eine eigene (kleine) Familie zu haben um hier mitzumachen  Es sollte nur jedem klar sein, dass es keine Gilde werden wird, die jeden Tag drei Raids durchzieht und in der PvP-Wertung die TOP 5 anstrebt ... 

Realm und Fraktion stehen noch nicht fest und sollen mit den ersten Mitgliedern gemeinsam definiert werden. Edit: Es wird eine Allianz-Gilde auf Madmortem werden. Das hat sich im Laufe des heutigen Abends (11.10.13) ergeben. 

So, genug zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Für fragen stehe ich natürlich jederzeit offen - per PN, Antwort oder ingame per Battletag: Rághôr#2950. Eine Nachricht ingame geht natürlich auch. Die Chars, die ihr dann anschreiben solltet sind: Raghos@Die Aldor, Raghos@Madmortem oder Rághôr@Anub'arak.

Und somit verbleibe ich mit freundlichsten Grüßen

R.


----------



## gerriekai (15. Oktober 2013)

Gilde ist eröffnet suchen weiterhin noch leute allso meldet euch


----------



## Raghos (15. Oktober 2013)

Ganz genau  ...

Ein Forum haben wir nun auch. Noch ist es nicht fertig, aber es ist funktionstüchtig und somit der ideale Weg, euer Interesse an unserer Sache zu bekunden 

Hier der link: Family Affairs

Bis dahin.

R.


----------



## Raghos (22. Oktober 2013)

Tach.

Nun gibt es uns ja seit ein paar Tagen und Zuwachs Haben wir auch schon bekommen. Es ist nur so: Wir können einfach nicht genug davon bekommen :-D

Also auf, auf ... Meldet euch in unserem Forum (link im vorigen Post) ! Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Freundliche Grüße

R.


----------



## Raghos (30. Oktober 2013)

Grüße!

Noch immer suchen nette Mitstreiter ein "zu Hause" - ich weiß das! Und an jene möchte ich mich hiermit wenden: Kommt zu uns!  ... Wir sind ein netter, kleiner Haufen, der gerne noch etwas größer werden möchte! Bei uns stehen Spielspaß im Vordergrund und nicht etwa, schnellstmöglich den gesamten Content durchgespielt zu haben. Wenn du also ein familiäres Klima und ungezwungenes Gildenleben magst, bist du bei uns genau richtig ^^

Wir freuen uns auf dich!

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen

R.


----------



## Raghos (8. November 2013)

*schieb nach oben* ... 

So, fertig  Nur damit man das hier auch nicht vergisst, wäre ja tragisch


----------



## Raghos (8. Dezember 2013)

Tacho ^^

Wir - *Family Affairs* - suchen für den *Gildenaufbau* noch immer tatkräftige, aber vor allem *nette* Mitspieler/innen. Wir spielen auf *Allianz*-Seite auf dem Realm *Madmortem*. 

Wir möchten allen denen, die vielleicht sonst nirgends Unterschlupf finden oder noch nicht die richtige Gilde gefunden haben, die Möglichkeit auf ein "familiäres" Umfeld bieten. Bei uns soll vor allem der Spaß am Spiel im Vordergrund stehen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass wir nicht auch einen Raid aufbauen wollen, sondern lediglich, dass wir niemandem vorschreiben wollen, wann er/sie on zu sein hat und/oder wie oft. Wir sind nämlich vor allem eine Gilde für all jene, die viel arbeiten, Familie haben oder es einfach ruhiger angehen lassen wollen in Azeroth. Teamspeak ist vorhanden (TS3), jede Klasse und jedes Level herzlich willkommen.

Bei Interesse kontaktiert uns einfach folgendermaßen:


Teamspeak3: 89.163.171.194:10415; Channel "Public Talking"
Forum: Family Affairs
Battletag: Rághôr#2950
oder einfach PN hier im Forum

*Wir freuen uns auf Dich!*

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen

R.


----------



## Raghos (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo!

Es tut mir wirklich sehr, sehr Leid, aber ich muss mitteilen, dass ich dieses Projekt zur Zeit nicht weiterführen kann und es wohl oder übel für unbestimmte Zeit auf Eis legen muss. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht irgendwann weiter gehen wird mit Family Affairs!

Soweit erstmal und dennoch weiterhin viel Spaß in Azeroth!

MfG

R.


----------

